

In a perfect world, what would be your language of choice? - amilios

In a perfect world, where there are no implementation problems and languages are not judged by factors like libraries but only on the languages themselves, where there would be no speed issues etc, what would be your language of choice and why?
======
CyberFonic
Assuming I have to pick from what's already out there: Python - it has minimal
cruft and is expressive.

My ideal language would be something visual, where I can just drag and drop
the components and "wire" them up. Writing statement after statement is far
from ideal.

------
pnut
2nd choice is my native conversational language.

1st choice is thought.

------
informatimago
Common Lisp

